# Weekly Competition 2019-20



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F' R' U2 F2 R' U' F2
*2. *F2 R' U' R2 U F' U F' R'
*3. *F2 R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R' U'
*4. *U2 F' U F' R U2 R' F R' U2
*5. *F' U2 F U2 R' U F R2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F U2 L' B U' F2 R B' R F2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 U D2 L2 D B2
*2. *F' D2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' B2 U' R F U' L2 D' R B D'
*3. *U L2 D L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U B2 F' U2 L R2 B' R2 F2 U' L' B
*4. *L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 B2 U L' B R' U2 R F L2 U L'
*5. *U2 D' F U2 L B L2 B R' F' U' B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 B' U' B F' U L2 Rw' Uw2 F' Uw B' R D Rw F' R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw L' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw' L' Rw2 R' D Rw' B Uw2 F2 U2 R2 B' U L'
*2. *F' Uw L B2 Fw R' Fw D L B F D' R' B' F Uw' L Uw2 Fw2 Rw R2 D U2 Rw' B' F L2 D Uw U L2 Rw' U' F' Uw B2 D2 Uw U Fw'
*3. *F2 D Uw' U F2 L' Rw2 R U Fw2 Rw2 Fw U' F Uw L R2 D' F L Rw' R2 U2 L2 F2 Rw U Rw R2 B' Fw U' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw U2 Rw2 R2 U'
*4. *R Fw2 Uw' F' L2 R Fw' D' R2 B' R' D' B D R D2 B F' L' Rw' Fw' F' D2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw Fw Rw' B Rw2 Uw2 U F L U L2 Uw F2
*5. *Uw' Rw D2 F2 R B Rw' F' D Rw R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 B R D2 L2 Fw' Uw U2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 U' B' R2 B L R2 Fw' L B2 L' Rw' Uw U F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 Bw Rw' B' Fw' R Dw' B D2 R2 Dw' Rw Bw Fw2 D Dw' R Dw' Bw' Rw Dw B' Bw2 L2 Lw Rw2 R Uw' U' R' Fw Lw2 Fw D B D' U Rw D' B2 D F' U' Bw2 Dw' F' Rw D L' R F Lw R' Bw D2 R' D2 B' U' Fw'
*2. *Dw' B Rw F D Lw' Fw U' B' Fw Dw U2 Bw Rw Fw2 Lw D Dw2 Bw2 L' F2 Dw' Rw R' Uw Fw2 F2 U L' U' Lw Bw' F' U' F2 R' Uw B2 D2 U' Rw D L R2 B F2 Uw2 R Dw B2 F2 D Fw L' Dw' B2 Bw2 Lw2 D' Dw
*3. *L' R D' B' F Dw Lw U2 L2 B2 Fw U2 B2 Rw2 R' Bw' Fw' F L' Lw Fw' L' D Dw2 Uw2 Lw' D Uw' L' Lw2 R2 Dw' Lw2 R' B' F' U' Rw R' B2 Dw' F2 Lw' F2 L B' Rw Bw2 Fw' U2 B' F Uw2 F2 R2 Uw2 Fw U B2 F2
*4. *Dw' Bw2 L2 R' Dw' F2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw R2 B2 U' Fw Uw R B Rw F2 L2 Rw' B Uw2 U2 Bw Lw' Uw2 F' Dw Uw' U' R' Bw Lw Dw' B Bw2 Fw F' Rw2 R Fw' R2 Uw' U' F U2 L Uw2 U2 L' Lw' R2 Uw2 L' D Uw' U'
*5. *Lw2 Uw2 L Rw R Uw' F D U' Fw' R' U Bw' L2 R D2 U2 Bw F' Uw Rw' U' L R' D' F D2 Dw2 Uw2 B Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 Uw2 L F Dw' L B L2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw Lw Bw2 Lw' B' Bw' Fw F2 R' D' Lw' D2 Lw B2 Bw2 R' Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *F2 2D 2U2 3R' R 2B2 3F' 3U2 B2 2B2 2L2 B2 2F2 D 2L 2B' 2F2 3R B' 3F 2D 2F D 2F2 L B2 3F 2F 2D' U B 3R' 2U' 2L' D 2D' B' F L' 3R D2 3U2 2R2 U' 3R 2D 3U' 3R' 2B2 2R2 D 2U2 U 2B' F D2 3F' F 2U 2R 3U2 U' 3R' 2B' L 2L' 3R D' 2D2 2B2
*2. *2F 2U 2F U B2 3F' F2 2R 3U F 3R' D 2D2 L2 R F L' 2L' R B D' 2F F 2D' 3U2 2F2 2R R 2B2 F' L 2D F2 3U' 2U2 2F' L B2 2U2 U' L' R 2U2 2B 2D 3R' F' 3U2 B2 3U B 3F' 2D2 2U 3R' B2 D2 L 2R 2B 3R' 2D' 2U2 2L D L R2 D 2B U'
*3. *D2 B' 3U 2U' U' 3F' 2U' U2 R' 2F' 2D' 3U U' 2L 2D2 R' D' B2 3U' 2U 2L' F 2L2 D B 2F 3U' L D 2L2 3U F' 2R2 B D2 3U' 3F 2F' F2 D2 U 2R' B2 3F 2F D 2D2 3R2 B F' R' 2U2 L2 3R' 2D' B2 L' 3U 3R' 2R' U B2 L' F' D' U' B D 3R' 2B2
*4. *D2 2U' 3R 2R 2B' 2F 2U B2 2U2 L' 2F U2 2L' 2R2 D 2D B' 2L' 2U' F 2D2 3U2 2F' F 2R D' B' L2 2R' 3U' 3R2 B2 2F L2 B' D 3U' R2 2D' 3U L2 2L2 3F2 D 2D 2U U' 2F2 D 2L2 R B' 2B 3F2 2F L B2 3U 3R' D 3F2 2D' 2L' 3R' R' F U' B2 3F2 F2
*5. *D' F' D 2D2 2B U' 2F' 2D 2R' 3U2 2F' R2 3F2 F2 2R D2 3U' U R2 2U2 B' 2F 2D2 3R' R F2 D2 B' U2 B' 2L 2R' 2U 3R' D' 2D' U 3F' F2 U2 F D' B 2L B 2L 2R U' 2R' D 3U2 2F 3U2 2F2 F' 3R2 D U2 3F' R 2D' 3F2 R' B' 2L' 3F 2F' 2D 3F' 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D' 2L B 2F' R B' D2 3B2 3U 2U' U' F' R2 2D2 R' B2 2D' L2 3F' 2U2 U L 2U2 3R' 3D' 2L' 2D 3L 2R 3D B' 2B 2D2 L' 2F2 3R2 2F' F' 3L2 R 2F2 2U 3F 2D 3F 2R2 B 2R2 2U' 3B L2 3L2 U' 3B2 F' 2L 2D2 B 3B' 3U' 2U U' R' 3D 2B2 3R' D' 2D' 3U' 2B2 D 3U2 3R 3F' D' 2D' 3R2 F2 D' 2U' 3L' 2B L' D 3U 2U' 3R' 2D L' B2 2B' 2D' U2 L' 3L 2F 3D 2U' 2L 2F
*2. *3B2 3D' 2L' R' B 3B2 3F 2F 2L B' 2F' 2D B2 F2 3L' 3D2 B2 3L' 3D2 2F' R' B F 3D2 3L 3B 2F2 3L' B2 3F' 2L 3U2 B' 2B2 2F2 3L2 2F2 3U' 2L2 3R B' 2D' 3L2 F' 2D B2 2L R' D' B2 2F 2R' 2U2 3F' 2F 3U' 2U2 U' 2L 3F' 2F2 2L 3R' 2R' R 2D2 3F2 3R' 2F D 3U2 2U2 L D2 B 3B' U' 3F2 F2 3D 3L 3F2 D' 3F2 D' U B2 2L' 2U2 3B' 3F2 3R 2D2 3D' U' L 2F' 2D2 3D' 3B
*3. *3B' 3F' 3D' 3F' 2L2 3F2 3R2 3F F L2 2U U B2 2B' 3B 3F' 2F' L' 2F L2 2L' 3L 3R R 2B 2U2 3B2 3L 2B2 D' 2U 2R D2 L 3R B' 2B' F D' 2D' 3L' 3R' R D 3B' 3R' 3F' R 3F2 F' 2D' B2 2B 3D' 2F' 3R' D 3L2 2B D 3U2 2R2 R' D2 2D' 2F2 F' 3D 2R2 3F 2R 3B L' 3D' 3U2 2U2 U 2B2 2L' D 3L2 D F2 R' 3D 3B' 3F' 2F2 F' 3U' 3F F U2 2F 2L' 3D 2U2 3F2 3U2 U2
*4. *R' 2B' 2F' 3R2 D' 3F' D' U B2 3D 2R U 2R D' 2F' U' 3R' F2 2U L2 3L' 2D' 2R U' 3F2 U 3R' 2R R2 B2 L 2L' 3L F' 3U 3L' D' 3D 2R' 2B' 3F 3L 3R 2R' 2U 2F2 F' R2 3F F2 D' 2D 3D 2B D' 2B2 3B2 3F' F 2L R2 3F' L 2L' 3L2 R D2 3U' 3B' 3D 2U R' 2F2 D' U2 3F U' B 2F2 3D' 3U 2U 2B2 2F' F2 D2 2B2 3B2 3F' F' R2 2B2 2D2 3B 2F2 2U' 2B' 3L' 3R2 2R
*5. *2D 3U U' 2L' 3L 3R' B2 3B2 F2 D U 2F D2 2D' 2L' 3D' 3U' U' 2B2 3D2 3U' R' 3D' 2B2 2F' F2 D' 2D2 3D 3U F' 2D2 B' F' L 3L 3R' 2R' R 2B 2L' 3B2 3R' 3U2 3B 3U 2L' U2 2L2 2R2 B2 2U2 U2 2F' 3R U' 2L2 3R' 2U 3L' U2 2F' 3R2 3D' 3R2 R2 2B2 2L' 3U U' 2B' 2D 2U' 3B 3L 3U2 B2 U' 3B' 3F2 3D' U 3F' D 2D' 2L2 2U2 B2 3L' B 2U B 3U' 2U2 U B2 F 2U2 B2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F R2 F' R2 U2 F2
*2. *R F R U' F' U2 R U F' U2
*3. *U F' U F' R U' F U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F L2 F' D2 B' F U2 R U' D' F2 B U2 F' U2 B' R L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*2. *B2 U' B2 F2 L R' B D' U L B' R B U' D2 B2 D2 F' B D2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*3. *D U2 F2 U2 D' R' F2 L F R' L B R' U' B' F R D2 R Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F2 D Uw' B' D' U' Fw2 Rw F D2 Uw' R D2 B F2 L' Rw' F L Rw' B Rw2 R2 Fw' D' Fw Rw2 B2 R' Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw R' Uw' U B2 Fw
*2. *U Rw B L2 Uw' B' R B' L2 Rw2 R' D' Uw2 U B' D Rw2 R' F R' F' D2 Fw' Uw U2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' U2 Fw2 Rw B2 L' Rw' F2 D U' B' F2
*3. *F' L' U' Rw' F2 L Rw Uw U' B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L B D' R2 B' D2 Rw2 R2 D' F2 R Uw2 R U Rw D' U2 B' Fw2 R2 F' U B D' Fw2 Rw F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B' Bw2 Uw2 R' D2 Rw' B' Rw' R2 D R2 Dw2 B D2 L Fw2 L' Rw' Fw F' Lw2 B Fw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Dw' F' Uw Rw2 D Uw' F2 Lw2 D Dw2 L2 U' B2 Lw' R D Uw R' Bw' F' D2 Dw' R' Dw2 U2 L Dw' L' Lw' Rw Dw2 U
*2. *R2 D' Dw' U Bw F Dw U2 Lw2 B R B2 D Uw2 L2 Rw D2 Dw Bw' Dw' Uw U' L' Rw2 Uw' Rw R' B' Bw Fw' Rw2 Bw D L2 R' Fw' L' Rw' Fw' F2 Uw L B2 D' Uw2 L R Uw U2 B Rw' Dw' L' Lw Fw' Rw U Lw' D2 Lw'
*3. *R' U2 Bw2 L R2 U B' L' Rw' D Bw2 Fw2 U L2 Rw' R Uw' Fw F' Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw Lw Rw2 R Uw L2 B' Bw Uw' B' U' R2 Bw' F' D' Lw' Rw Bw F2 R2 Dw' U Lw' F' L2 Lw R2 F' L' Lw' B U2 Fw F U F R Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 B' L' 2D' 2U U' R F2 U 2L' 2D B2 2F2 L 2B' 2R' 2F' R' 3U' 2U2 F2 2L 3R2 2U2 B' U2 3F2 R' 2B2 2L' 2F D' L U 2L' 3F' F' U 2B L 2R' F' U' 2L2 3F2 L' 2R' R2 2F2 3U' 2F' 2R2 2F F L 3U' U2 R 2B2 R' 2F2 2U F2 2U2 R 3F F 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 3U 3R' 2R 3U' L2 3L2 B2 2F2 3L2 D2 2L 2R2 F2 3D 3R2 3D' 3U2 2F D' 2D 3U2 L R2 3D2 2B D' 3U' U' 3F' 3R2 2B2 2D 3D' F2 L 2R 2U' B2 2R 3U 2B 2L 3L 3D2 U 3L' D' 3B' D 3D' 2U' 2F 2L2 3L' 3R D' 3U' 3F' L' 2R' R 3B2 L' 2D 3L' 2D' L 2B U 2R2 3U2 2L' 2R2 U' B 2B F2 3U 2L2 2U2 2R R 3U' 3L2 2U' B' 3B2 2F F2 2L D' 2U2 B 2D' 3D2 B D' 3L' 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 D2 R2 F2 B L D' U2 B2 R2 F U' D B2 F D2 L F L Fw Uw2
*2. *L D F R' F' R' D B U' D' B2 U' F' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 L
*3. *B' D' U2 B2 U2 D2 F2 R2 F' R' B2 L B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 L' F2 Rw' Uw'
*4. *L2 R2 U2 B2 R D' F' U R2 B D2 L B' D' B2 D L F' B2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *D' L2 R2 B D L' B' L D2 R2 F' R F' B U L F' L2 D2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*6. *L F' D' U' B' L2 R F' D' B R2 L' U L B' D2 U' F2 L R B2 Uw'
*7. *L2 B L' U2 F D' L' R2 D' R' D' F2 R2 U D2 F2 B' D' U' L2
*8. *R2 D U B2 R2 F U' D2 F' D R L' F U' D F U2 D2 F2 R2
*9. *L2 R D L2 D R' L' D2 U R2 U2 R D U F2 B' U2 F2 B2 Rw Uw'
*10. *F U B L R U2 F' U B D2 L2 R' F' D F' L2 R U2 D B' R' Fw Uw'
*11. *D' R U' B2 L R U2 B2 F R2 U' R2 B L U' D' L B' F' U2 D
*12. *B' L2 U' R' L U' B' R L2 B' F2 L2 U' D' L' F' B' L2 F' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*13. *U B' U' D F B2 U' D2 F2 U2 B2 L B F' U F' L2 B2 U2 R2 Fw Uw2
*14. *D2 U L' B2 R' B F R' D' R' L' D' F2 U' D' L2 D2 U F Rw Uw2
*15. *L F2 R B' F2 L' D B' R D2 F B2 D' B R' U2 R B R U' D Fw Uw'
*16. *L2 R2 U' L R' U B F U R2 B' U R2 F' B' D2 B2 U' F2 L' Fw
*17. *R U R2 U R' L' F2 D L' D2 B L' B' F' L2 U' L' F D' Fw Uw2
*18. *L2 R' F' D2 L' R' D L2 D' F L2 R' B L B2 R2 U' L F2 Rw2 Uw'
*19. *U' D L R' B R' B2 R U' B F' D' L R2 D U' R2 U2 F L Fw'
*20. *B' L2 U' B U F' D2 L D2 R' L U L' U' B2 L' D2 B U' B' R Fw Uw2
*21. *D' R' L U2 D F' R2 L' F U L D L' U2 B2 R2 B L2 D B2 L2 Fw Uw'
*22. *F R2 U2 R2 U D' B2 U R2 L' F L' R' U2 D' B D L2 D' F2 L2 Fw Uw
*23. *R2 D' F R L2 D2 L' B2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R U L U' B' D' L2 D Fw Uw2
*24. *B2 U L2 B' R' D2 L2 F L' R F2 L2 U' D2 F' D B R B2 F' R2 Fw' Uw2
*25. *U2 D' L' U F' D' R2 L D2 L D2 U F2 R F D' F B' R' Fw' Uw'
*26. *D B2 R2 B2 U' L F B L' R2 D' U F U F' U2 F' L2 F L' Fw' Uw
*27. *L' B' R D' F R2 B' R L2 F' R2 U2 R' U D2 R U' F' L2 R U2 Rw' Uw'
*28. *B2 R' B F' D' B F' R2 B R2 F2 U D' B2 R2 F B' D2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*29. *U2 D' R L B L R2 D' R2 F R F L' F U' F2 B' U2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*30. *L' F U' R2 L' F U D B U' D L2 D2 F B2 D B2 L2 B2 Rw'
*31. *F2 B' L2 U' F2 B' D B' R L2 B' U' F' D2 U' B2 F U B L' D' Fw'
*32. *B D2 B L' D F U F2 B U2 F' L B2 R L' U2 D' R2 U' D2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*33. *L R2 D' U' F L2 U B2 F' R U2 D L2 D R' L2 U B2 F' L2 D Rw' Uw
*34. *R2 L2 D' U2 F L2 B2 R L2 B' D R U' B2 F2 D' L' D' L U2 L2 Uw'
*35. *F' U' B2 F' D U2 F' R D' R2 U' F' U2 D2 R2 D' L' R' U' F2 D Fw Uw'
*36. *F' B D U2 R' F' R' F' D2 F B R' L D2 B D L B' L' D2 L Fw Uw2
*37. *D' F2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 D B' R U2 R U R' U L F2 Uw2
*38. *D' R2 L2 F' U R' D2 F' U' D' L2 F R2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 B Rw Uw'
*39. *D B2 D2 F' R2 D' L' B2 D2 L' R2 B' L' U L F R D' B L Fw
*40. *R' L U L' D U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L B2 D B2 L' F2 R D2 U2 Fw Uw'
*41. *D L2 B L' F U B U' D2 F L U R U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' Rw Uw
*42. *U' L B D' L2 F U' R2 U2 F R' L U2 B U2 B2 R2 D2 U B Rw2 Uw2
*43. *D' F2 R F L D R' U F B2 U R' U' R' L2 U' D2 R' F' L2 Fw Uw'
*44. *R U2 B2 F2 D' R D' F L' F' B U2 D' L2 F' B2 U' L U' D2 L' Fw' Uw
*45. *L2 F L B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 B2 L' F2 L2 R' D' Rw2 Uw'
*46. *U2 B' L F' L R2 F2 U F' D' B2 R2 F B2 D L' U' L' R Fw Uw'
*47. *R L U' F D L' U2 L2 U2 D' F U L D2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw
*48. *U2 L2 B2 R L' B L R' U' B' R2 L2 D2 B' D' F2 B2 U2 B2 R Fw' Uw'
*49. *D2 B2 F' L2 R B2 F' D R2 B U' R2 B2 L B' L2 D F' L2 Fw Uw'
*50. *B2 F R L2 U2 B L2 B L F2 L2 F B R' D2 B2 U2 D' R' D' Rw' Uw2
*51. *D U2 L B' R B L' U2 F B2 R' F D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L' U2 Rw2
*52. *R F' D' L F U D' L2 U2 B' D U' L' R U F R' B2 F L2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*53. *F R F U B2 R2 U' R B' U' L' U' L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R Fw Uw2
*54. *R' U2 L U2 F' B2 R D F' B R2 B2 F L2 R2 D2 B' U D Fw Uw'
*55. *L2 D F2 B2 L2 U L2 R D2 U2 R' B2 F' L' B2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 Fw Uw2
*56. *U' F' U2 F U D' R D2 F' L2 R2 D' L' U2 B' D' R B U D Rw
*57. *U' R2 D B' F R' U L' R' D B L R2 U F U' B' R U' Rw2 Uw
*58. *B' U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D B' L2 D L' R B' U2 F2 B2 D2 B2 U Rw' Uw
*59. *U' F2 U2 L' U R' D' B' D' L D B2 D' L' R D L' F' D' U F' Rw Uw'
*60. *U' L2 F2 B D2 B2 R' D B2 U' B2 U L' F' L2 R' B F' D2 Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D L' D' B2 D2 B' U' F2 R' F'
*2. *D2 U2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 R U2 L2 F' D F L' U R' U2 B' L2
*3. *R' F2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 L' B2 F' R U F R' B2 U' B' R' D'
*4. *L U D' R B R2 B2 U' D2 B' L D2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 L
*5. *U2 B L2 B2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 L F D2 L R D F D2 B' F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R D2 F2 L2 B2 L D2 L' U2 B2 R' B R U F D' R' U2 B2 D' F
*2. *R D2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F L' D' U2 F2 U' R D' B R2
*3. *R' F B2 L D' B U' F D' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L' D2 B2 L B2
*4. *B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' L' R D2 R' D B F2 L' D' U2
*5. *F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' B L2 D' B2 F R' U' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' L2 B L2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 B' D F2 U' B R B' L' F' R U' L2
*2. *L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 F2 R' B D B2 F L2 R' F2 U2 R'
*3. *D2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 R2 F D2 F' L B' D' L' R B L2 D R' F'
*4. *D2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 R' D U2 B2 U B' R F'
*5. *D2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 R B2 R U2 L' F' D' B D' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 B L B D2 B D' F2 B R' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F' D2 L2 B D2 F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D2 F L R2 D2 R2 D2 U F D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U L2 U L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 L F' D2 B' L' D' R D2 F2 U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U R' F2 U F R2 F2 U'
*3. *L2 F R2 B2 F' D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' L' D' R B' R2 D' F' U' B' L
*4. *U Rw' Uw2 Rw' F D' L' Fw U L' D Uw2 U' L2 Rw' F Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' L Uw' B U2 B' Fw2 F2 D R B Fw F' Uw' R2 B' Uw2 U' Fw2 F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U
*3. *U B R D2 L' D' R' F L2 U F2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2
*4. *F' U2 B2 Fw L' Rw B' Uw2 L Fw2 F2 Rw U B2 F Uw2 F2 Uw B' F2 R' U Fw L2 Fw2 L2 R2 B L' B' Rw' Uw2 U' B' Rw D' B U B2 Uw'
*5. *Rw2 F' Lw2 Dw' Uw R2 Uw2 B' L2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 U R Dw' Uw Rw' Dw' B Uw B' L2 F Lw2 Uw' Rw2 D Bw' Fw' Dw2 Lw' U2 L R Bw2 Fw2 L2 D2 Dw Fw2 D R2 B2 Lw Bw' D L' Lw' R2 D' Dw' Rw R Fw' F Uw Bw2 Fw' D' Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U F' U F2 U2 R U'
*3. *U2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R' F' R2 D U2 R U R2 U F'
*4. *L2 B F L2 B2 R' U Rw2 U2 Rw B Uw' Fw F Uw' B2 Fw' F L' F2 Rw F U' Fw' F2 D R2 B Fw' F' R B' U Fw2 U R Fw F R F'
*5. *Bw Dw' B Lw B' R2 U2 Lw2 Fw D' B U Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 F2 Rw Bw U2 Rw2 Bw' D2 Bw' D2 Uw2 Lw2 B' D2 Uw B Bw2 F' U' B' U L Rw Dw Bw2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 R2 Fw2 Lw' D' Dw' U2 Fw2 U Lw Rw' Bw' U2 Rw Fw2
*6. *B' 2R R' 3F2 2F F2 3U2 L 2D F 3U' 2B' 3F2 F2 3R U' B2 2D 2F' D' U L' B 3F 2F' D 2D2 2U2 U' 3F' L' 2L R2 2D2 L U' 3R2 R' F' 2L U2 2B2 F L' 3R R 3F 2F 2L U L R 3F' 2D' 3R2 F2 L R U B2 U R U' L2 2U2 R F' D 2D2 2U2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U F R2 F' R F' R2 F R2 U'
*3. *F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R D F' R B' L' D2 B R' U'
*4. *U2 R Uw2 Rw' U F Rw' F Rw Fw2 Uw F' R D' B' F2 D Fw2 D' Rw Fw' F' D' R2 D R D' F2 U2 L2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw' B' F' U R Fw' L
*5. *D Lw' Uw F' Lw R Fw Lw2 D' Fw D' Bw' L2 D' Bw U2 Lw F' Rw Uw' Rw' D' Fw' Rw Fw Dw' Uw R D' Rw' B' Lw' F Dw2 B2 D' U2 B' D' Rw Fw Uw B2 F Lw F L' B' Bw Fw2 Dw2 Fw Lw' Rw' D Dw Uw' U L' Lw2
*6. *2D F' 2D' U' 3F D 2R U2 3F2 3R2 F R2 2B' 2F2 F D L 2B2 2R 2B2 2R2 B' 2U2 U2 2L2 R' 2B 2F' 2D 3U2 2U' R 3U 2L2 U' L' 3F2 2U' B 3U 2U' U R2 D' 3F' 2U2 2R2 2B2 L 3U' F2 U' 2B2 D 2D2 3F 2R2 F U' 2R 2B L' B' 3F2 2U' B' 3R' 2B2 2F 2L
*7. *D 3U 3F' 2D2 2F 2L' U2 3B' 3F2 3U' 2U2 L 2L2 R2 3U' 3R' 2R2 R' 3D' 3U2 3F' 2F' D2 3D2 3L 2D2 3U' B2 2U2 2L 3F 2F 2D' 3D L 3B' D' 2L 3U' 3F U2 2B 2D' 3L F' 2L 2R' 3D U 2F' 3D' 3B' 2F R' 3B' L' 2R' 2D' 3B' U' 3B' 2U R' B2 3B2 3F2 R2 3D2 3U U2 F2 U F 3U2 2F' F' 3D2 R2 3B' 3D' 3U' U' 2R2 3D U' 2R' 3U2 B 3B' 3R' B 3B 2D' R' 3F 3L' R2 3D 3U2 3B

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR5+ DL6+ UL4- U5+ R1+ D6+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U2- R3+ D1+ L1- ALL6+ UR 
*2. *UR2+ DR6+ DL0+ UL2- U1+ R4- D5+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R1+ D1+ L3- ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR4- DR4+ DL6+ UL5- U5+ R5+ D4- L3+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R5- D1+ L5- ALL1+ DL UL 
*4. *UR2- DR4- DL6+ UL2- U6+ R3+ D2- L5- ALL0+ y2 U1- R5+ D6+ L3- ALL3- UL 
*5. *UR4- DR3- DL1- UL4- U2- R5+ D1- L1- ALL5- y2 U5- R0+ D1+ L5- ALL2+ UR DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L U' R' B' L' R' r' b u'
*2. *U R B L R B' U R' l u
*3. *U R' L' R' L U R L U' r' u'
*4. *U L U L' R' B U' L U' l r' u
*5. *L' U B R' L R' B' R' L r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)
*2. *(1, 6) / (2, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, -3)
*3. *(3, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-4, -4)
*5. *(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (0, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U B R B L' B U R' B' R
*2. *L U' B L' U L U' R' B U' L'
*3. *U B U' R B R U R L R' B'
*4. *B R U L U R' L' B U R U
*5. *L B L U R B' L U B' L U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 U2 F' R2 U R2 U2 F'
*3. *L2 D2 F D2 F R2 F L2 F2 L2 F' D R' U R' D B' U2 B' L2 D'
*4. *Fw D B Rw2 B2 F2 D2 Uw B' U2 Fw U B' F Rw U L' R' D B Rw' R U2 L2 U' Rw2 R2 Fw2 L' U' B' Fw2 F R B2 Rw Fw' R2 U2 L2
*5. *Bw2 Fw' D Uw2 Fw L' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw2 D U F' D Dw B' U2 Rw Dw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw' Uw' U2 Rw R Uw2 Bw Rw2 R Bw' Fw' F2 Lw B' Fw L' U B' Bw2 Dw Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw F R2 F2 Dw2 U' B Lw Bw F' Uw2 B2 Fw D2 Uw' R'
*OH. *D2 B' U2 F2 U' L' D F' U' D2 L F2 B2 L' D2 R2 L D2 L2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR5- DL0+ UL6+ U3- R1- D2+ L2- ALL1+ y2 U4- R0+ D2- L3- ALL5- UR UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' B' U' L R L U R' l' r' b' u'
*Square-1. *(1, 3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0)
*Skewb. *R L' U L' B U' R U' B' R' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B L' f' l L B R r' b F R' F' L R B' F' R B'
*2. *l' f F' R' B b r' F' L' R B R B' F' L'
*3. *R l' r b' f' F' f' r' F L' B' F' L R' B R
*4. *L b f r b' l' B R F L F R' B L F R B'
*5. *B' F' b r f l' b' B F R' B' F L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R U' Bw' L U' Lw' Uw' R' B Lw L Bw' R' B L' Lw U Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw Lw U Uw R' Bw' Uw' Rw B' Bw' Lw R' Bw' L B' Uw L' R' u r' b
*2. *Bw B' R' Rw B' Uw' B U' Rw' Lw L Bw Lw' R Rw Lw B L Bw' L' R' U' Uw Bw Uw' Bw' L' Lw Uw' U' Lw' U R' L Bw Uw Rw' Lw' U Uw r b'
*3. *Uw' L' R' Rw U' L' Bw U Rw Bw' Lw Uw' Rw L' Uw' B R Lw R' Uw B' Rw L' U' R' Bw Rw Lw' R B' Uw' Bw B' Rw B Bw Uw' B L' Lw l b
*4. *Uw' B' U Rw' Bw' B Rw' B' Bw' Rw' R B' Bw Rw Uw' U L' B' Bw L' Lw' U' Uw Lw Uw L Bw U' B' Uw R Lw' U' R' L' Rw L' Lw Uw' B u
*5. *R L Rw Bw B' R' Lw U L' Rw Lw Uw R L Lw Rw B' Bw' Uw' Lw R Uw Bw' U' Rw Lw Rw Uw Bw' L U' Lw Rw' U' Uw' R' Bw' R' B Rw r l b


----------



## TristianCuber (May 14, 2019)

Order Goes like This NxN: 1, 2, 3, 4 ,5 | Average


2x2: 5.45, 7.57+, (5.43), (9.13+), 5.56 | Average: 6.19

3x3: 19.57, 23.07, (19.48), 21.50, 27.27 | Average : 21.38 

Skewb: 12.27, 12.50, (9.93), 13.14, (18.18) | Average : 12.64

Pyraminx: 18.79, 9.56, (23.70), (8.65), 10.33 | Average : 12.89


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2019)

This doesn't happen often in the weekly competition!


----------



## Sri Kalash Yedlapati (May 15, 2019)

2x2: (6.14), 5.48, (3.98), 5.45, 5.69 I Average: 5.54
3x3: 27.28, 27.40, 29.64, (25.73), (30.83)I AVERAGE: 28.10
Pyraminx: (13.58),18.02,(DNF), 16.33,13.65 I AVERAGE: 16.00
Skewb: (13.67), 12.15, (10.22), 10.26, 11.36 I AVERAGE:11.26


----------



## Twifty (May 15, 2019)

3x3x3:

1. (26.42)
2. 18.41
3. 19.06
4. 19.52
5. (14.35)
Average of 5: 19.00

2x2x2:

1. (4.95)
2. 5.05
3. 7.17
4. 6.79
5. (7.26)
Average of 5: 6.31

4x4x4:

1. 1:37.81
2. (2:09.01)
3. (1:30.06)
4. 1:49.24
5. 1:45.03
Average of 5: 1:44.03


----------



## Sri Kalash Yedlapati (May 16, 2019)

I sent my times here in a message type. Is that fine?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2019)

Sri Kalash Yedlapati said:


> I sent my times here in a message type. Is that fine?


Yes it is fine. I will enter them in the database when this week's competition is finished.


----------



## Sri Kalash Yedlapati (May 16, 2019)

Actually I entered my times in the website so I don't think entering them into the database is required
Thank you anyway


----------



## Twifty (May 16, 2019)

How does 3x3 match the scramble work?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2019)

Twifty said:


> How does 3x3 match the scramble work?


You need 2 cubes for this event. Apply the scramble to one cube; the other cube must be solved. You then get 15 seconds of inspection, as usual. Then start the timer and apply moves to the solved cube to make it match the scrambled cube. Note that memorizing or looking at the original scramble is not allowed, just as it is not allowed for a regular solve. (In a regular competition someone else would apply the scramble.)


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 17, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F U2 B L B D2 B D' F2 B R' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F' D2 L2 B D2 F2 R' U' F


Spoiler



(R' D' B L) //EO
(R2 U' R2) U' //222
F' D2 F D F D' //3e3c (14)

sk: U' F' D2 * F D F D' R2 U R2 L' B' D R
* D2 B' U' B D2 ** B' U B
** L2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 B

sol: U' F' B' U' B D2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U' B F D F D' R2 U R2 L' B' D R (25)



*2. *R' U' F B2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D2 F L R2 D2 R2 D2 U F D2 R' U' F


Spoiler



(D2 U' L2) F' //222
B2 D R' B //223
R2 B R2 B' //3e5c (12)

sk: F' B2 * D R' B R2 B R2 B' L2 U D2
* L' U2 ** L D L' U2 L D'
** U *** R' U' L' U R U' L
*** U R2 U' R L' U R2 U' L R'

sol: F' B2 L' R2 U' R L' U R2 U' L R2 U' L' U R U' L2 D L' U2 L R' B R2 B R2 B' L2 U D2 (31)



*3. *R' U' F L2 U L2 U L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 L F' D2 B' L' D' R D2 F2 U2 R' U' F


Spoiler



So many good starts (including a 6 move 223) but 0 good endings

(L B2 R) //222
F D' F2 U' (U2) //223
B (D' R D2 B2 D') R2 //F2L-1
B' R B' R' B' R' U R U' //3t (24)

sk: F D' F2 U' B R2 B' R B' R' B' R' U R U' D * B2 D2 R' D U2 R' ** B2 L'
* U F U' B2 U F' U' B2
** R D' R' U R D R' U'

sol: F D' F2 U' B R2 B' R B' R' B' R' U R D F U' B2 U F' U' D2 R' U2 R' U R D R' U' B2 L' (32)


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 17, 2019)

FMC Solution 1 -
R' U R' F L' D' R' D2 U F U2 F' U' F U F' U2 B' U2 B U' B' U B U2 F U R U' R' F' R U' R2 U2 R U2 B U B' F R U R' U' F' U f' L' U' L U f U2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2
FMC Solution 2 - F' D L' U' L' B R' D2 B U' B' L U L' U2 L U' L' U R U R' U' F U' F' U' R U R' U F' U' F U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R' U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' U2


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 19, 2019)

FMC SOLUTION 3 - U' L' F2 B' R L' B L D2 U2 R' U R U' RUR'L'U2LU2FU'F'U'B'UBULUL'R'U'RUR'U'RU'R'UFURU'R'F'U'F'rUR'U'r'FR2U'RURDR'U'RD'R'U2R'U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2019)

FMC comments:

@CyanSandwich: Your second solve appears to be a DNF, due to the edge insertion failing. Sorry - I didn't take the time to try to figure out what the insertion should really be there; it's clear an edge insertion should be able to work.

@SpiFunTastic: Your third solve appears to be a DNF; I messaged you. Also, please try to follow WCA notation rules when entering results, so for instance use Rw instead of r, and Rw' instead of r'.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2019)

Results for week 20: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegern, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(154)
1.  1.70 asacuber
2.  1.75 kayano
3.  1.83 leomannen


Spoiler



4.  1.89 MichaelNielsen
5.  2.00 PlatonCuber
6.  2.01 Legomanz
7.  2.14 hopelessdove
8.  2.17 OriginalUsername
9.  2.22 TheDubDubJr
10.  2.24 Kerry_Creech
11.  2.26 turtwig
12.  2.29 Angry_Mob
13.  2.31 jancsi02
14.  2.35 Ikachan
15.  2.49 TipsterTrickster
16.  2.55 JoXCuber
17.  2.61 BradyCubes08
17.  2.61 Helmer Ewert
19.  2.63 Magdamini
20.  2.64 cuberkid10
20.  2.64 2017LAMB06
22.  2.68 lejitcuber
23.  2.74 Coneman
24.  2.76 ExultantCarn
25.  2.78 [email protected]
26.  2.79 Luke Garrett
27.  2.85 HawaiiLife745
28.  2.87 Connor Yungbluth
29.  2.92 Marcus Siu
30.  2.99 Nihahhat
31.  3.04 vedroboev
32.  3.06 camcuber
33.  3.10 Astral Cubing
34.  3.11 DGCubes
35.  3.17 Kylegadj
36.  3.21 Ontricus
37.  3.24 BandedCubing101
38.  3.30 Torch
38.  3.30 Allagos
40.  3.35 G2013
41.  3.39 JakubDrobny
42.  3.40 mihnea3000
43.  3.43 ichcubegern
44.  3.45 milo black
45.  3.51 tJardigradHe
46.  3.53 LolTreeMan
46.  3.53 SpiFunTastic
48.  3.54 Coinman_
49.  3.58 BradenTheMagician
50.  3.60 sleipnir
51.  3.65 MrKuba600
52.  3.75 Zach Clark
52.  3.75 Trig0n
54.  3.82 NathanaelCubes
55.  3.84 RileyN23
56.  3.91 Wabbly
57.  3.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
58.  3.98 Toothcraver55
59.  4.03 MCuber
60.  4.10 Logan
60.  4.10 Rollercoasterben
62.  4.12 OwenB
63.  4.14 Shadowjockey
64.  4.15 riz3ndrr
65.  4.19 dhafin
66.  4.22 Underwatercuber
67.  4.25 Nicos
68.  4.26 2016LAIL01
69.  4.27 whatshisbucket
70.  4.31 Turkey vld
71.  4.33 The Blockhead
72.  4.35 NewoMinx
72.  4.35 DesertWolf
74.  4.41 trav1
75.  4.42 ANGRYBROOM
76.  4.45 Fred Lang
77.  4.47 Hjerpower
78.  4.49 TheCube4226
79.  4.50 João Vinicius
80.  4.51 ARandomCuber
81.  4.53 fun at the joy
82.  4.56 BleachedTurtle
82.  4.56 bennettstouder
82.  4.56 RandomPerson84
85.  4.66 Wriiglly
85.  4.66 Keenan Johnson
87.  4.69 MattP98
88.  4.72 Liam Wadek
89.  4.76 hotufos
90.  4.77 tavery343
91.  4.78 Computteren
92.  4.85 Manatee 10235
93.  4.86 Aadil- ali
94.  4.93 V.Kochergin
95.  4.96 Cooki348
96.  5.00 swankfukinc
97.  5.09 Utkarsh Ashar
98.  5.10 [email protected]
99.  5.15 Mwaha
100.  5.23 hoebi09
101.  5.24 PotatoesAreUs
102.  5.25 InlandEmpireCuber
103.  5.32 Schmizee
104.  5.42 Dylan Swarts
105.  5.45 Billybong378
106.  5.51 Parke187
107.  5.54 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
108.  5.55 brad711
109.  5.62 Glomnipotent
110.  5.68 M O
111.  5.69 oliviervlcube
112.  5.75 Kuzniok
113.  5.82 a person
114.  5.87 abunickabhi
115.  5.93 Immolated-Marmoset
116.  5.95 dschieses
117.  5.97 Pratyush Manas
118.  5.98 TheCubingAddict980
118.  5.98 typeman5
120.  6.03 markdlei
121.  6.04 VIBE_ZT
122.  6.12 filipemtx
123.  6.18 Infraredlizards
124.  6.19 TristianCuber
125.  6.21 m24816
126.  6.31 SpartanSailor
127.  6.34 Twifty
128.  6.38 John Benwell
129.  6.41 Alpha cuber
129.  6.41 Aman Kamath
131.  6.54 Zagros
132.  6.85 [email protected]
133.  6.94 gabrielw
134.  6.96 redoxxy
135.  7.18 averyja17
136.  7.20 h2f
137.  7.32 Lvl9001Wizard
138.  7.34 Petri Krzywacki
139.  7.37 Kal-Flo
140.  7.51 ImPaulPCG
141.  7.52 Mike Hughey
141.  7.52 UnknownCanvas
143.  7.66 Bubbagrub
144.  7.74 yovliporat
145.  7.98 Bandamo
146.  8.63 lego303
147.  9.05 Nayano
147.  9.05 One Wheel
149.  9.43 freshcuber.de
150.  9.50 Deri Nata Wijaya
151.  9.97 keebruce
152.  13.07 Jacck
153.  19.78 bilbo07
154.  29.03 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(182)
1.  7.15 lejitcuber
2.  7.82 Luke Garrett
3.  7.85 hopelessdove


Spoiler



4.  8.16 JackPfeifer
5.  8.49 turtwig
6.  8.64 Zach Clark
7.  8.72 thecubingwizard
8.  8.90 cuberkid10
9.  9.02 OriginalUsername
10.  9.04 jancsi02
11.  9.13 JakubDrobny
12.  9.28 tJardigradHe
13.  9.29 Manatee 10235
14.  9.37 RileyN23
15.  9.38 Ikachan
16.  9.53 kayano
17.  9.56 BradyCubes08
18.  9.58 DGCubes
19.  9.63 G2013
20.  9.75 Magdamini
21.  9.78 Kylegadj
22.  9.80 mihnea3000
23.  9.90 ExultantCarn
24.  9.91 NewoMinx
25.  9.92 AidanNoogie
26.  9.95 vedroboev
27.  10.05 greentgoatgal
28.  10.07 milo black
29.  10.10 ichcubegern
29.  10.10 sleipnir
31.  10.13 MichaelNielsen
32.  10.17 JoXCuber
33.  10.22 2017LAMB06
33.  10.22 xpoes
35.  10.28 GenTheThief
36.  10.30 asacuber
37.  10.32 BandedCubing101
38.  10.39 HawaiiLife745
39.  10.40 MrKuba600
39.  10.40 NathanaelCubes
41.  10.42 Marcus Siu
42.  10.44 2016LAIL01
43.  10.54 Torch
44.  10.63 Allagos
44.  10.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  10.71 Shadowjockey
47.  10.88 DhruvA
48.  10.90 TheDubDubJr
49.  11.09 Helmer Ewert
50.  11.11 Keenan Johnson
51.  11.16 Legomanz
52.  11.22 typeman5
53.  11.25 Nihahhat
54.  11.28 [email protected]
55.  11.29 Ontricus
56.  11.35 BradenTheMagician
57.  11.53 Toothcraver55
58.  11.57 MarineCuber
59.  11.70 OwenB
60.  11.86 riz3ndrr
61.  11.92 Liam Wadek
62.  11.99 Nicos
63.  12.02 Kerry_Creech
64.  12.03 Astral Cubing
65.  12.07 leomannen
66.  12.16 ARandomCuber
67.  12.17 abunickabhi
68.  12.27 Coneman
69.  12.30 fun at the joy
70.  12.35 OJ Cubing
71.  12.44 obelisk477
72.  12.51 Mikikajek
73.  12.57 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  12.76 Cooki348
75.  12.82 Connor Yungbluth
76.  12.92 MattP98
77.  13.00 Ian Pang
78.  13.04 V.Kochergin
79.  13.07 20luky3
80.  13.09 m24816
81.  13.14 MCuber
82.  13.18 Turkey vld
83.  13.19 jherzy jhay dela cruz
83.  13.19 speedcube.insta
85.  13.21 Underwatercuber
86.  13.41 Glomnipotent
87.  13.44 Abhi
88.  13.59 Coinman_
89.  13.66 xyzzy
90.  13.79 BiscutDNF
91.  13.82 whatshisbucket
92.  14.02 RandomPerson84
93.  14.04 LolTreeMan
94.  14.09 Trig0n
95.  14.22 PotatoesAreUs
96.  14.24 ican97
97.  14.25 SpiFunTastic
98.  14.26 Fred Lang
99.  14.66 Logan
100.  14.80 bennettstouder
101.  14.91 gabrielw
102.  15.08 epride17
103.  15.13 hoebi09
104.  15.25 TheCube4226
105.  15.26 kumato
106.  15.33 DesertWolf
107.  15.57 brad711
108.  15.83 Rollercoasterben
109.  15.89 audiophile121
110.  15.93 swankfukinc
111.  16.19 Parke187
112.  16.21 Bandamo
113.  16.27 Dylan Swarts
114.  16.46 João Vinicius
115.  16.56 Infraredlizards
116.  16.68 John123
117.  16.91 John Benwell
118.  16.98 Hjerpower
119.  17.00 xbrandationx
120.  17.01 h2f
121.  17.09 BleachedTurtle
122.  17.11 [email protected]
123.  17.12 Aman Kamath
124.  17.34 Kuzniok
125.  17.41 TheCubingAddict980
126.  17.60 InlandEmpireCuber
127.  17.62 Wriiglly
128.  17.73 redoxxy
129.  17.74 ANGRYBROOM
130.  17.78 The Blockhead
131.  17.80 ColorfulPockets
132.  17.82 Alpha cuber
133.  17.89 WoowyBaby
134.  17.91 tavery343
135.  18.15 bilbo07
136.  18.17 Schmizee
137.  18.32 Caleb Arnette
137.  18.32 M O
139.  18.42 oliviervlcube
140.  18.43 Lvl9001Wizard
141.  18.46 Aadil- ali
142.  18.70 Kal-Flo
143.  18.79 filipemtx
144.  19.00 Twifty
145.  19.31 Wabbly
146.  19.34 dhafin
147.  19.51 hotufos
148.  19.72 SpartanSailor
149.  19.83 Angry_Mob
150.  19.89 Mwaha
151.  20.27 VIBE_ZT
152.  20.38 Mike Hughey
153.  20.81 Deri Nata Wijaya
154.  20.92 [email protected]
155.  21.01 deadcat
156.  21.07 UnknownCanvas
157.  21.38 TristianCuber
158.  21.47 [email protected]
159.  21.50 Nayano
160.  21.88 Billybong378
161.  22.46 Petri Krzywacki
162.  22.51 dnguyen2204
163.  23.19 Bubbagrub
164.  23.74 lego303
165.  24.33 Pratyush Manas
166.  24.40 a person
167.  24.84 taran.pahuja27
168.  25.42 One Wheel
169.  25.46 2019DWYE01
170.  26.11 Rocketcubing
171.  26.36 Prashant Saran
171.  26.36 PingPongCuber
173.  26.85 freshcuber.de
174.  27.11 Immolated-Marmoset
175.  27.19 keebruce
176.  28.11 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
177.  28.20 Zagros
178.  29.77 markdlei
179.  33.05 Jacck
180.  34.16 pop23
181.  37.07 matt boeren
182.  42.71 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(121)
1.  31.09 jancsi02
1.  31.09 lejitcuber
3.  31.33 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  31.42 uesyuu
5.  33.22 tJardigradHe
6.  34.71 ichcubegern
7.  35.10 G2013
8.  35.12 mihnea3000
9.  37.44 Ikachan
10.  37.58 NewoMinx
11.  37.97 OriginalUsername
12.  38.16 TheDubDubJr
13.  38.68 Manatee 10235
14.  38.89 JoXCuber
15.  39.82 Shadowjockey
16.  39.85 turtwig
16.  39.85 2017LAMB06
18.  40.13 MrKuba600
19.  41.17 JakubDrobny
20.  41.31 DGCubes
21.  41.55 Torch
22.  42.16 Nicos
23.  42.80 Allagos
24.  42.82 DhruvA
25.  43.24 AidanNoogie
26.  43.62 kayano
27.  43.91 Marcus Siu
28.  44.47 Luke Garrett
29.  44.58 2016LAIL01
30.  44.86 MCuber
31.  45.19 sleipnir
32.  45.30 Coinman_
33.  45.31 MichaelNielsen
34.  46.00 Helmer Ewert
35.  46.36 Zach Clark
36.  46.55 greentgoatgal
37.  47.19 HawaiiLife745
38.  47.22 vedroboev
39.  47.71 20luky3
40.  47.72 abunickabhi
41.  48.15 Keenan Johnson
42.  48.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  48.68 V.Kochergin
44.  48.69 BradenTheMagician
45.  48.74 leomannen
46.  49.29 m24816
47.  49.92 Toothcraver55
48.  50.73 João Vinicius
49.  50.87 RandomPerson84
50.  51.47 xyzzy
51.  51.53 fun at the joy
52.  52.43 Connor Yungbluth
53.  52.57 whatshisbucket
54.  52.59 PotatoesAreUs
55.  52.62 BradyCubes08
56.  52.70 Turkey vld
57.  52.94 MattP98
58.  53.29 ican97
59.  53.72 OJ Cubing
60.  54.95 Dylan Swarts
61.  55.30 The Blockhead
62.  55.57 ARandomCuber
63.  55.62 riz3ndrr
64.  55.84 Underwatercuber
65.  55.95 Liam Wadek
66.  56.45 swankfukinc
67.  56.50 brad711
68.  57.28 NathanaelCubes
69.  58.13 TheNoobCuber
70.  58.32 LolTreeMan
71.  58.53 DesertWolf
72.  58.82 Utkarsh Ashar
73.  59.41 averyja17
74.  59.69 Rollercoasterben
75.  1:00.77 typeman5
76.  1:00.79 SpartanSailor
77.  1:00.88 xpoes
78.  1:01.09 Logan
79.  1:02.76 OwenB
80.  1:03.64 tavery343
81.  1:04.16 bennettstouder
82.  1:04.50 redoxxy
83.  1:04.82 BleachedTurtle
84.  1:05.42 UnknownCanvas
85.  1:05.77 Infraredlizards
86.  1:06.37 John Benwell
87.  1:07.58 hoebi09
88.  1:10.13 InlandEmpireCuber
89.  1:11.79 Bandamo
90.  1:12.86 VIBE_ZT
91.  1:14.96 gabrielw
92.  1:15.39 Hjerpower
93.  1:15.72 Petri Krzywacki
94.  1:16.82 hotufos
95.  1:17.45 Kuzniok
96.  1:22.59 Parke187
97.  1:23.17 Mike Hughey
98.  1:24.79 Lvl9001Wizard
99.  1:24.82 M O
100.  1:28.15 TheCube4226
101.  1:29.52 Bubbagrub
102.  1:32.32 SpiFunTastic
103.  1:33.91 Alpha cuber
104.  1:37.74 a person
105.  1:41.55 lego303
106.  1:41.99 One Wheel
107.  1:44.00 markdlei
108.  1:44.03 Twifty
109.  1:44.69 Billybong378
110.  1:44.90 2019DWYE01
111.  1:45.18 freshcuber.de
112.  1:46.55 Zagros
113.  1:52.58 Wriiglly
114.  1:54.04 Schmizee
115.  1:54.41 Jacck
116.  2:06.01 MatsBergsten
117.  2:20.95 Wabbly
118.  2:30.75 Rocketcubing
119.  3:56.71 matt boeren
120.  DNF Magdamini
120.  DNF ANGRYBROOM


*5x5x5*(73)
1.  54.67 lejitcuber
2.  58.37 jancsi02
3.  1:00.86 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1:02.87 cuberkid10
5.  1:05.66 thecubingwizard
6.  1:06.04 ichcubegern
7.  1:09.51 TheDubDubJr
8.  1:10.48 tJardigradHe
9.  1:10.67 JoXCuber
10.  1:11.50 AidanNoogie
11.  1:12.02 OriginalUsername
12.  1:13.26 mihnea3000
13.  1:13.75 NewoMinx
14.  1:16.64 Manatee 10235
15.  1:17.24 Torch
16.  1:20.31 HawaiiLife745
17.  1:20.83 abunickabhi
18.  1:23.35 MrKuba600
19.  1:23.42 Keenan Johnson
20.  1:25.63 Nicos
21.  1:27.86 LolTreeMan
22.  1:28.40 João Vinicius
23.  1:30.26 Coinman_
24.  1:32.13 turtwig
25.  1:32.26 xyzzy
26.  1:32.54 MCuber
27.  1:33.63 fun at the joy
28.  1:34.73 BradyCubes08
29.  1:35.00 MichaelNielsen
30.  1:35.38 YoniStrass
31.  1:37.84 m24816
32.  1:38.89 Dylan Swarts
33.  1:40.81 leomannen
34.  1:44.13 Luke Garrett
35.  1:45.39 Turkey vld
36.  1:45.81 swankfukinc
37.  1:47.04 2016LAIL01
38.  1:47.17 whatshisbucket
39.  1:49.15 ARandomCuber
40.  1:49.76 BleachedTurtle
41.  1:50.12 Connor Yungbluth
42.  1:50.56 riz3ndrr
43.  1:52.21 RandomPerson84
44.  1:52.67 redoxxy
45.  1:53.29 Liam Wadek
46.  1:54.75 NathanaelCubes
47.  1:57.37 brad711
48.  1:57.86 Rollercoasterben
49.  1:58.35 audiophile121
50.  2:03.16 Hjerpower
51.  2:04.29 OwenB
52.  2:05.01 Infraredlizards
53.  2:11.04 bennettstouder
54.  2:11.36 John Benwell
55.  2:12.35 Kuzniok
56.  2:14.14 UnknownCanvas
57.  2:16.87 Nayano
58.  2:17.98 Mike Hughey
59.  2:21.31 One Wheel
60.  2:22.20 Alpha cuber
61.  2:26.38 VIBE_ZT
62.  2:32.28 M O
63.  2:34.53 SpartanSailor
64.  2:34.83 Utkarsh Ashar
65.  2:37.34 Petri Krzywacki
66.  2:41.07 Logan
67.  2:48.41 Lvl9001Wizard
68.  3:16.90 a person
69.  3:39.64 freshcuber.de
70.  4:06.57 MatsBergsten
71.  4:17.59 Zagros
72.  8:36.57 matt boeren
73.  DNF TheCube4226


*6x6x6*(42)
1.  1:55.55 jancsi02
2.  2:01.89 cuberkid10
3.  2:03.56 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:06.06 Shadowjockey
5.  2:06.76 NewoMinx
6.  2:13.95 TheDubDubJr
7.  2:16.63 OriginalUsername
8.  2:17.77 mihnea3000
9.  2:25.33 Torch
10.  2:29.33 HawaiiLife745
11.  2:35.91 xyzzy
12.  2:39.07 JoXCuber
13.  2:43.45 LolTreeMan
14.  2:48.38 Coinman_
15.  2:57.59 trav1
16.  3:00.55 João Vinicius
17.  3:07.22 Keenan Johnson
18.  3:09.08 m24816
19.  3:18.23 turtwig
20.  3:26.83 Liam Wadek
21.  3:26.97 Turkey vld
22.  3:34.50 swankfukinc
23.  3:35.09 BleachedTurtle
24.  3:36.74 ARandomCuber
25.  3:38.88 fun at the joy
26.  3:44.52 Dylan Swarts
27.  3:45.69 redoxxy
28.  3:47.58 NathanaelCubes
29.  3:59.52 Hjerpower
30.  3:59.99 UnknownCanvas
31.  4:03.84 whatshisbucket
32.  4:15.01 Connor Yungbluth
33.  4:27.21 One Wheel
34.  5:05.00 SpartanSailor
35.  5:40.80 Petri Krzywacki
36.  7:45.89 freshcuber.de
37.  8:05.26 MatsBergsten
38.  DNF DGCubes
38.  DNF Manatee 10235
38.  DNF M O
38.  DNF TheCube4226
38.  DNF Zagros


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:51.48 ichcubegern
2.  2:55.89 Shadowjockey
3.  3:12.08 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  3:20.34 NewoMinx
5.  3:27.50 Torch
6.  3:37.63 JoXCuber
7.  3:39.67 OriginalUsername
8.  3:57.95 LolTreeMan
9.  3:59.90 HawaiiLife745
10.  4:03.57 sigalig
11.  4:08.17 DGCubes
12.  4:10.85 Coinman_
13.  4:34.22 BleachedTurtle
14.  4:46.07 turtwig
15.  4:58.61 m24816
16.  5:02.35 swankfukinc
17.  5:17.91 Liam Wadek
18.  5:28.03 redoxxy
19.  6:20.18 UnknownCanvas
20.  6:30.71 One Wheel
21.  6:43.77 RyuKagamine
22.  8:28.30 M O
23.  DNF ARandomCuber
23.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(62)
1.  4.09 PlatonCuber
2.  4.83 asacuber
3.  6.41 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  6.77 leomannen
5.  6.96 kayano
6.  7.96 BradyCubes08
7.  8.13 JoXCuber
8.  8.28 turtwig
9.  8.37 JakubDrobny
10.  8.59 TheDubDubJr
11.  8.89 Ikachan
12.  9.35 lejitcuber
13.  9.84 OriginalUsername
14.  12.21 hopelessdove
15.  13.45 G2013
16.  13.57 abunickabhi
17.  16.46 2017LAMB06
18.  17.17 S.S.STAR
19.  17.33 Angry_Mob
20.  17.48 Toothcraver55
21.  18.27 Torch
22.  18.49 bilbo07
23.  18.90 NathanaelCubes
24.  19.73 riz3ndrr
25.  20.46 dhafin
26.  20.83 Mike Hughey
27.  21.09 Trig0n
28.  21.75 ichcubegern
29.  22.02 Connor Yungbluth
30.  23.01 h2f
31.  24.32 yovliporat
32.  24.77 MattP98
33.  25.49 fun at the joy
34.  26.15 Nicos
35.  26.91 Keenan Johnson
36.  26.96 Glomnipotent
37.  28.34 Deri Nata Wijaya
38.  28.60 LolTreeMan
39.  29.46 HawaiiLife745
40.  30.74 MatsBergsten
41.  31.32 m24816
42.  31.51 Rollercoasterben
43.  31.65 Alpha cuber
44.  32.92 whatshisbucket
45.  34.29 cuberkid10
46.  34.43 Mwaha
47.  35.04 DesertWolf
48.  35.38 epride17
49.  35.90 ANGRYBROOM
50.  41.46 BleachedTurtle
51.  41.53 Jacck
52.  44.20 MCuber
53.  44.58 [email protected]
54.  45.43 Immolated-Marmoset
55.  45.66 Lvl9001Wizard
56.  47.62 Logan
57.  49.08 RandomPerson84
58.  49.69 Fred Lang
59.  1:29.65 Wabbly
60.  1:34.35 SpiFunTastic
61.  1:57.20 Zagros
62.  DNF NewoMinx


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(50)
1.  20.27 sigalig
2.  20.76 G2013
3.  21.75 ican97


Spoiler



4.  25.60 abunickabhi
5.  30.94 redoxxy
6.  31.51 BandedCubing101
7.  35.18 JackPfeifer
8.  42.18 Keenan Johnson
9.  42.68 Connor Yungbluth
10.  47.46 bilbo07
11.  50.55 h2f
12.  51.55 Underwatercuber
13.  56.55 Last Layer King
14.  58.38 NathanaelCubes
15.  58.90 S.S.STAR
16.  1:00.05 ichcubegern
17.  1:00.76 Torch
18.  1:01.94 Deri Nata Wijaya
19.  1:07.76 xpoes
20.  1:08.35 Mikikajek
21.  1:16.87 Mike Hughey
22.  1:22.34 DesertWolf
23.  1:23.06 LolTreeMan
24.  1:24.74 JakubDrobny
25.  1:26.42 MattP98
26.  1:26.63 hopelessdove
27.  1:37.56 RandomPerson84
28.  1:44.23 Glomnipotent
29.  1:47.48 elimescube
30.  1:58.01 2016LAIL01
31.  2:06.55 BradyCubes08
32.  2:09.64 HawaiiLife745
33.  2:12.09 m24816
34.  2:14.96 M O
35.  2:16.54 whatshisbucket
36.  2:17.10 epride17
37.  2:46.62 fun at the joy
38.  2:54.76 Lvl9001Wizard
39.  2:55.47 leomannen
40.  3:00.06 Jacck
41.  4:02.31 RyuKagamine
42.  5:02.77 Rollercoasterben
43.  5:04.99 Mwaha
44.  DNF NewoMinx
44.  DNF MatsBergsten
44.  DNF João Vinicius
44.  DNF dhafin
44.  DNF Helmer Ewert
44.  DNF OJ Cubing
44.  DNF Alpha cuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)
1.  1:59.27 G2013
2.  2:40.36 abunickabhi
3.  4:26.78 OJ Cubing


Spoiler



4.  5:27.52 Connor Yungbluth
5.  6:00.71 BandedCubing101
6.  7:05.23 Mike Hughey
7.  9:42.61 Jacck
8.  11:32.46 Deri Nata Wijaya
9.  14:16.88 elimescube
10.  DNF NewoMinx
10.  DNF MatsBergsten
10.  DNF S.S.STAR
10.  DNF ican97
10.  DNF Dylan Swarts
10.  DNF JakubDrobny
10.  DNF Alpha cuber
10.  DNF Helmer Ewert


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  5:22.79 bilbo07
2.  5:23.21 abunickabhi
3.  6:58.87 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8:26.64 G2013
5.  11:04.14 Mike Hughey
6.  11:14.66 MatsBergsten
7.  21:24.52 Jacck
8.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
8.  DNF Alpha cuber


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF sigalig

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(24)
1.  52/58 55:30 sigalig
2.  13/16 59:30 Mike Hughey
3.  17/25 55:06 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  12/17 60:00 Deri Nata Wijaya
5.  14/21 60:00 Keenan Johnson
6.  8/10 42:14 S.S.STAR
7.  5/5 19:51 LolTreeMan
8.  7/9 35:17 Dylan Swarts
9.  7/9 43:29 redoxxy
10.  4/4 16:12 BradyCubes08
11.  3/3 12:50 MatsBergsten
12.  9/15 59:20 thecubingwizard
13.  2/2 1:24 abunickabhi
14.  2/2 14:05 fun at the joy
15.  5/8 24:33 Mikikajek
16.  4/6 27:18 Jacck
17.  3/4 32:08 lesliesampson
18.  2/3 5:57 Connor Yungbluth
19.  1/2 3:34 Torch
19.  0/3 24:07 Alpha cuber
19.  0/2 1:10 G2013
19.  0/2 11:01 NewoMinx
19.  7/15 1 Sean Hartman
19.  1/2 9:07 Lvl9001Wizard


*3x3x3 one-handed*(111)
1.  13.66 hopelessdove
2.  14.68 Luke Garrett
3.  14.82 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  14.95 2017LAMB06
5.  15.00 kayano
6.  15.57 ichcubegern
7.  15.59 turtwig
8.  15.70 Ikachan
9.  15.73 mihnea3000
10.  15.77 GenTheThief
11.  15.78 thecubingwizard
12.  15.88 Kylegadj
13.  15.96 lejitcuber
14.  16.00 Nihahhat
15.  16.20 NathanaelCubes
16.  16.22 tJardigradHe
17.  16.26 jancsi02
18.  16.31 2016LAIL01
19.  16.42 JackPfeifer
20.  16.55 asacuber
21.  16.87 sleipnir
22.  17.03 Magdamini
23.  17.06 cuberkid10
24.  17.14 Sean Hartman
25.  17.42 HawaiiLife745
26.  17.56 DhruvA
27.  18.10 vedroboev
28.  18.40 TheDubDubJr
29.  18.41 Helmer Ewert
30.  18.67 ARandomCuber
31.  18.96 Torch
32.  19.01 BradyCubes08
33.  19.25 riz3ndrr
34.  19.26 NewoMinx
35.  19.28 RandomPerson84
36.  19.34 Coinman_
37.  19.61 Shadowjockey
38.  19.62 leomannen
39.  19.71 abunickabhi
40.  19.74 LolTreeMan
41.  19.88 Nicos
42.  20.12 typeman5
43.  20.26 JakubDrobny
44.  20.67 Kerry_Creech
45.  21.16 JoXCuber
46.  21.21 DGCubes
47.  21.36 Astral Cubing
48.  21.60 OwenB
49.  22.09 MrKuba600
50.  22.13 Toothcraver55
51.  22.16 xpoes
52.  22.62 MarineCuber
53.  23.03 Manatee 10235
54.  23.52 MCuber
55.  24.22 MichaelNielsen
56.  24.41 Allagos
57.  24.66 Utkarsh Ashar
58.  24.69 trav1
59.  24.81 Angry_Mob
60.  24.82 Glomnipotent
61.  24.92 João Vinicius
62.  25.69 Cooki348
63.  25.72 fun at the joy
64.  25.86 Connor Yungbluth
65.  26.66 Abhi
66.  26.83 Liam Wadek
67.  26.93 Underwatercuber
68.  27.13 MattP98
69.  27.32 Logan
70.  27.41 xyzzy
71.  27.63 Turkey vld
72.  27.88 redoxxy
73.  29.08 Hjerpower
74.  31.76 OJ Cubing
75.  32.24 brad711
76.  33.12 Alpha cuber
77.  33.81 Parke187
78.  34.31 VIBE_ZT
79.  34.32 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  34.39 tavery343
81.  34.56 Wriiglly
82.  35.43 DesertWolf
83.  35.58 Infraredlizards
84.  36.53 Rollercoasterben
85.  36.56 Kuzniok
86.  36.63 swankfukinc
87.  37.65 ANGRYBROOM
88.  39.66 Petri Krzywacki
89.  40.06 SpiFunTastic
90.  40.29 freshcuber.de
91.  40.96 Schmizee
92.  41.98 BleachedTurtle
93.  42.06 gabrielw
94.  42.14 Mwaha
95.  42.65 Mike Hughey
96.  43.44 John Benwell
97.  44.36 filipemtx
98.  44.84 WoowyBaby
99.  49.03 Deri Nata Wijaya
100.  49.71 Immolated-Marmoset
101.  50.53 lego303
102.  51.68 SpartanSailor
103.  52.73 whatshisbucket
104.  53.05 Lvl9001Wizard
105.  56.12 Zagros
106.  57.42 UnknownCanvas
107.  57.94 [email protected]
108.  1:01.56 Billybong378
109.  1:08.69 pop23
110.  1:23.97 Wabbly
111.  2:14.30 matt boeren


*3x3x3 With feet*(14)
1.  30.80 Elo13
2.  31.93 tJardigradHe
3.  35.05 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  35.23 JoXCuber
5.  40.24 OriginalUsername
6.  41.84 HawaiiLife745
7.  45.16 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:01.87 DesertWolf
9.  1:22.36 Utkarsh Ashar
10.  1:39.02 Logan
11.  1:55.59 MattP98
12.  2:13.19 ichcubegern
13.  2:57.00 Hjerpower
14.  6:28.11 OwenB


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  33.21 ichcubegern
2.  35.97 G2013
3.  43.47 Torch


Spoiler



4.  51.96 abunickabhi
5.  55.96 whatshisbucket
6.  1:20.07 Connor Yungbluth
7.  1:28.28 JakubDrobny
8.  1:48.18 Zagros
9.  2:20.78 HawaiiLife745
10.  DNF Zach Clark


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(20)
1.  25.33 (25, 24, 27) thecubingwizard
2.  25.67 (28, 22, 27) ColorfulPockets
3.  26.67 (28, 23, 29) Shadowjockey
3.  26.67 (26, 28, 26) Kit Clement


Spoiler



5.  28.33 (28, 30, 27) h2f
6.  29.00 (33, 29, 25) Torch
7.  29.67 (30, 27, 32) Sean Hartman
8.  32.67 (33, 35, 30) brad711
9.  38.67 (36, 41, 39) Mike Hughey
10.  DNF (DNF, 28, 25) asacuber
10.  DNF (25, DNF, DNS) Jacck
10.  DNF (25, DNF, 32) CyanSandwich
10.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) Underwatercuber
10.  DNF (29, 40, DNS) Trig0n
10.  DNF (DNF, 34, DNS) leomannen
10.  DNF (42, DNF, 51) AidanNoogie
10.  DNF (64, 58, DNF) SpiFunTastic
10.  DNF (65, 59, DNF) Wabbly
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Logan
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Theo Leinad


*2-3-4 Relay*(68)
1.  43.03 cuberkid10
2.  49.99 Nicos
3.  52.30 Manatee 10235


Spoiler



4.  52.33 Shadowjockey
5.  52.59 turtwig
6.  52.66 JoXCuber
7.  52.88 NewoMinx
8.  53.19 sleipnir
9.  54.59 tJardigradHe
10.  54.90 TheDubDubJr
11.  55.77 2017LAMB06
12.  56.26 BradyCubes08
13.  57.01 OriginalUsername
14.  57.02 ichcubegern
15.  57.37 MichaelNielsen
16.  58.05 Luke Garrett
17.  58.37 Ikachan
18.  59.33 DGCubes
19.  1:01.24 Torch
20.  1:01.73 MCuber
21.  1:04.09 abunickabhi
22.  1:05.97 Allagos
23.  1:06.32 riz3ndrr
24.  1:06.47 JakubDrobny
25.  1:06.54 kayano
26.  1:07.05 HawaiiLife745
27.  1:08.59 Liam Wadek
28.  1:09.23 tavery343
29.  1:10.50 m24816
30.  1:12.38 João Vinicius
31.  1:12.48 leomannen
32.  1:14.13 Zach Clark
33.  1:15.38 RandomPerson84
34.  1:16.77 PotatoesAreUs
35.  1:16.82 OwenB
36.  1:17.81 whatshisbucket
37.  1:18.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  1:21.54 Connor Yungbluth
39.  1:22.87 ARandomCuber
40.  1:26.60 LolTreeMan
41.  1:26.96 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  1:27.65 brad711
43.  1:27.83 Logan
44.  1:27.96 ANGRYBROOM
45.  1:29.17 John Benwell
46.  1:33.66 BleachedTurtle
47.  1:34.23 UnknownCanvas
48.  1:35.94 SpartanSailor
49.  1:38.18 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  1:38.51 Infraredlizards
51.  1:40.19 Rollercoasterben
52.  1:42.63 hoebi09
53.  1:43.71 SpiFunTastic
54.  1:56.97 Lvl9001Wizard
55.  1:59.11 Petri Krzywacki
56.  2:03.07 One Wheel
57.  2:14.28 Schmizee
58.  2:18.48 Parke187
59.  2:38.38 Jacck
60.  2:39.07 markdlei
61.  2:39.60 a person
62.  2:46.19 lego303
63.  2:46.31 [email protected]
64.  2:49.91 Billybong378
65.  2:55.57 MatsBergsten
66.  2:56.56 Wabbly
67.  3:02.72 freshcuber.de
68.  3:51.40 keebruce


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)
1.  1:45.51 cuberkid10
2.  1:56.67 ichcubegern
3.  1:58.16 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2:05.68 Manatee 10235
5.  2:09.45 Shadowjockey
6.  2:09.96 NewoMinx
7.  2:12.03 OriginalUsername
8.  2:15.88 JoXCuber
9.  2:19.76 TheDubDubJr
10.  2:25.66 HawaiiLife745
11.  2:27.48 Nicos
12.  2:27.49 Torch
13.  2:31.32 abunickabhi
14.  2:33.02 turtwig
15.  2:38.25 PotatoesAreUs
16.  2:49.22 LolTreeMan
17.  2:49.61 m24816
18.  2:53.12 fun at the joy
19.  3:00.09 Allagos
20.  3:02.49 Zach Clark
21.  3:02.51 whatshisbucket
22.  3:04.57 riz3ndrr
23.  3:10.10 Connor Yungbluth
24.  3:12.89 Liam Wadek
25.  3:14.56 swankfukinc
26.  3:16.96 brad711
27.  3:34.00 BleachedTurtle
28.  3:41.79 RandomPerson84
29.  3:45.53 Infraredlizards
30.  3:59.78 UnknownCanvas
31.  4:04.53 OwenB
32.  4:24.32 Utkarsh Ashar
33.  4:54.54 Lvl9001Wizard
34.  4:56.61 Petri Krzywacki
35.  5:00.09 One Wheel
36.  7:18.05 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:57.21 cuberkid10
2.  4:08.93 ichcubegern
3.  4:52.54 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:54.30 NewoMinx
5.  5:06.05 HawaiiLife745
6.  5:15.48 Torch
7.  5:41.63 abunickabhi
8.  6:03.27 m24816
9.  6:36.75 BleachedTurtle
10.  7:02.01 Connor Yungbluth
11.  7:03.65 swankfukinc
12.  7:30.34 whatshisbucket
13.  7:30.74 fun at the joy
14.  7:45.52 UnknownCanvas


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  7:01.20 ichcubegern
2.  7:13.15 cuberkid10
3.  8:04.43 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  8:18.18 tJardigradHe
5.  8:30.83 HawaiiLife745
6.  8:32.55 Torch
7.  8:52.14 OriginalUsername
8.  10:06.55 abunickabhi
9.  10:17.29 m24816
10.  11:16.31 swankfukinc
11.  11:55.86 BleachedTurtle
12.  22:13.42 kumato


*Clock*(39)
1.  5.45 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.37 ARandomCuber
3.  6.70 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  6.92 MattP98
5.  7.71 MartinN13
6.  8.58 cuberkid10
7.  9.20 TheDubDubJr
8.  9.21 JoXCuber
9.  9.41 Immolated-Marmoset
10.  9.43 buzzteam4
11.  10.61 trav1
12.  10.70 BradenTheMagician
13.  10.72 Rollercoasterben
14.  10.85 DesertWolf
15.  11.09 NewoMinx
16.  11.23 Shadowjockey
16.  11.23 Torch
18.  11.43 mihnea3000
19.  11.56 Luke Garrett
20.  11.71 João Vinicius
21.  12.00 NathanaelCubes
22.  12.15 Hjerpower
23.  12.42 OriginalUsername
24.  13.14 HawaiiLife745
25.  14.21 InlandEmpireCuber
26.  14.37 ichcubegern
27.  14.78 Bubbagrub
28.  15.03 Parke187
29.  15.57 elimescube
30.  15.60 JakubDrobny
30.  15.60 MichaelNielsen
32.  16.01 RyuKagamine
33.  16.41 Liam Wadek
34.  17.09 Mike Hughey
35.  26.32 fun at the joy
36.  29.65 leomannen
37.  32.26 One Wheel
38.  54.11 John Benwell
39.  DNF MCuber


*Megaminx*(54)
1.  46.58 AidanNoogie
2.  51.20 thecubingwizard
3.  53.17 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  55.11 JakubDrobny
5.  55.72 GenTheThief
6.  56.12 whatshisbucket
7.  1:00.75 hopelessdove
8.  1:03.06 OriginalUsername
9.  1:04.64 cuberkid10
10.  1:07.61 Nihahhat
11.  1:08.43 G2013
12.  1:08.54 MCuber
13.  1:10.77 Shadowjockey
14.  1:12.26 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:14.05 ichcubegern
16.  1:14.11 MrKuba600
17.  1:14.39 JoXCuber
18.  1:15.97 Torch
19.  1:16.54 trav1
20.  1:16.99 Luke Garrett
21.  1:17.00 Legomanz
22.  1:19.28 Coneman
23.  1:20.32 2016LAIL01
24.  1:22.19 leomannen
25.  1:22.34 ARandomCuber
26.  1:22.70 HawaiiLife745
27.  1:25.01 tavery343
28.  1:26.80 MichaelNielsen
29.  1:28.05 Keenan Johnson
30.  1:28.29 Coinman_
31.  1:31.01 redoxxy
32.  1:31.87 Manatee 10235
33.  1:31.91 NathanaelCubes
34.  1:33.90 BradyCubes08
35.  1:41.44 João Vinicius
36.  1:46.90 Trig0n
37.  1:49.81 MattP98
38.  1:51.06 TheCube4226
39.  1:51.46 gabrielw
40.  1:52.77 abunickabhi
41.  1:57.69 LolTreeMan
42.  2:01.66 fun at the joy
43.  2:04.51 OwenB
44.  2:06.35 DesertWolf
45.  2:07.73 BleachedTurtle
46.  2:09.34 Logan
47.  2:17.33 Mike Hughey
48.  2:18.60 Rollercoasterben
49.  2:21.25 Lvl9001Wizard
50.  2:28.61 Immolated-Marmoset
51.  2:31.10 Petri Krzywacki
52.  2:55.14 dhafin
53.  DNF DGCubes
53.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*Pyraminx*(97)
1.  2.26 Pyra42
2.  2.65 tJardigradHe
3.  2.69 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.72 DGCubes
5.  2.85 Kerry_Creech
6.  3.01 MichaelNielsen
7.  3.09 Toothcraver55
8.  3.27 milo black
9.  3.32 Magdamini
10.  3.36 Ontricus
11.  3.46 oliviervlcube
12.  3.52 Abhi
13.  3.58 2016LAIL01
14.  3.60 BradyCubes08
15.  3.62 Cooki348
16.  3.74 SpiFunTastic
17.  3.78 JakubDrobny
18.  3.81 lejitcuber
19.  3.95 João Vinicius
20.  4.03 Ghost Cuber
21.  4.04 JoXCuber
22.  4.15 asacuber
23.  4.20 Trig0n
24.  4.22 BradenTheMagician
25.  4.23 MarineCuber
26.  4.26 Helmer Ewert
26.  4.26 cuberkid10
28.  4.30 vedroboev
29.  4.31 OriginalUsername
30.  4.34 MartinN13
31.  4.46 whatshisbucket
32.  4.47 MCuber
32.  4.47 leomannen
34.  4.60 mihnea3000
35.  4.64 Astral Cubing
36.  4.74 redoxxy
37.  4.81 Turkey vld
38.  4.94 TipsterTrickster
39.  5.13 Logan
40.  5.19 Shadowjockey
41.  5.31 Torch
42.  5.32 Nicos
43.  5.37 ichcubegern
44.  5.64 V.Kochergin
45.  5.71 NewoMinx
45.  5.71 NathanaelCubes
47.  5.78 Liam Wadek
48.  5.87 UnknownCanvas
49.  5.88 trav1
50.  5.95 Billybong378
51.  6.07 Parke187
51.  6.07 Coneman
53.  6.26 jancsi02
54.  6.31 HawaiiLife745
55.  6.33 OwenB
56.  6.42 Luke Garrett
57.  6.65 TheDubDubJr
58.  6.74 MattP98
59.  6.83 Connor Yungbluth
60.  7.05 RandomPerson84
61.  7.06 Keenan Johnson
62.  7.11 Underwatercuber
63.  7.22 Manatee 10235
64.  7.47 Dylan Swarts
65.  7.52 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  7.63 VIBE_ZT
66.  7.63 Utkarsh Ashar
66.  7.63 fun at the joy
69.  7.70 riz3ndrr
70.  7.73 DesertWolf
71.  7.83 turtwig
72.  7.98 Rollercoasterben
73.  8.07 InlandEmpireCuber
74.  8.08 tavery343
75.  8.48 TheCubingAddict980
76.  8.56 BleachedTurtle
77.  8.77 [email protected]
78.  8.79 Alpha cuber
79.  8.85 Infraredlizards
80.  8.94 abunickabhi
81.  9.36 dschieses
82.  9.50 Zach Clark
83.  9.56 Fred Lang
84.  9.62 a person
85.  10.09 Mwaha
86.  10.81 Rocketcubing
87.  10.99 Kuzniok
88.  11.72 Mike Hughey
89.  11.90 Wabbly
90.  12.29 Jacck
91.  12.89 TristianCuber
92.  12.92 yovliporat
93.  14.03 S.S.STAR
94.  15.39 John Benwell
95.  15.79 gabrielw
96.  16.00 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
97.  18.28 Zagros


*Square-1*(70)
1.  9.16 Helmer Ewert
2.  9.81 JackPfeifer
3.  9.92 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  10.41 Marcus Siu
5.  10.69 BradyCubes08
6.  11.79 Kylegadj
7.  12.07 Zach Clark
8.  12.82 cuberkid10
9.  12.93 ichcubegern
10.  13.14 TipsterTrickster
11.  14.12 JoXCuber
12.  14.24 leomannen
13.  14.46 MichaelNielsen
14.  14.52 AidanNoogie
15.  14.95 asacuber
16.  15.00 Magdamini
17.  15.20 milo black
18.  15.21 NewoMinx
19.  15.78 MrKuba600
20.  16.04 BradenTheMagician
21.  16.12 DesertWolf
22.  16.33 Kerry_Creech
23.  16.76 TheDubDubJr
24.  17.21 OriginalUsername
25.  17.29 JakubDrobny
26.  17.38 riz3ndrr
27.  17.48 trav1
28.  17.60 Keenan Johnson
29.  17.69 Luke Garrett
30.  17.98 Torch
31.  18.02 DGCubes
32.  18.49 Connor Yungbluth
33.  18.56 Rollercoasterben
34.  18.82 Turkey vld
35.  19.25 HawaiiLife745
36.  19.70 tJardigradHe
37.  20.51 kayano
38.  20.58 MCuber
39.  20.59 Ikachan
40.  21.17 MattP98
41.  21.85 redoxxy
42.  22.12 S.S.STAR
43.  22.15 turtwig
44.  22.26 João Vinicius
45.  24.35 mihnea3000
46.  25.28 Nicos
47.  25.93 Logan
48.  25.97 2016LAIL01
49.  26.53 typeman5
50.  27.53 VIBE_ZT
51.  28.23 T1_M0
52.  29.17 OwenB
53.  29.89 Trig0n
54.  31.63 Fred Lang
55.  31.89 Mike Hughey
56.  32.52 Immolated-Marmoset
57.  32.79 bennettstouder
58.  36.23 Schmizee
59.  37.42 fun at the joy
60.  38.34 whatshisbucket
61.  39.20 Toothcraver55
62.  40.09 BleachedTurtle
63.  40.76 Wriiglly
64.  42.73 gabrielw
65.  47.38 tavery343
66.  50.66 abunickabhi
67.  54.09 SpiFunTastic
68.  57.12 m24816
69.  1:02.04 Billybong378
70.  DNF keebruce


*Skewb*(93)
1.  2.20 milo black
2.  2.80 RileyN23
3.  2.88 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  2.99 BradyCubes08
5.  3.34 MrKuba600
6.  3.48 hopelessdove
7.  3.67 Magdamini
8.  3.96 [email protected]
9.  4.02 riz3ndrr
10.  4.15 MichaelNielsen
11.  4.46 OriginalUsername
12.  4.63 Caleb Arnette
13.  4.69 NewoMinx
14.  4.76 tJardigradHe
15.  4.93 asacuber
16.  4.97 MCuber
17.  5.05 Toothcraver55
18.  5.06 João Vinicius
18.  5.06 Luke Garrett
20.  5.18 Legomanz
21.  5.19 leomannen
22.  5.30 Kerry_Creech
23.  5.32 JakubDrobny
24.  5.36 AidanNoogie
25.  5.61 Helmer Ewert
26.  5.71 TheDubDubJr
27.  5.74 vedroboev
28.  5.82 Hjerpower
29.  5.88 cuberkid10
30.  6.22 JoXCuber
31.  6.27 mihnea3000
31.  6.27 epride17
33.  6.28 2016LAIL01
34.  6.42 Immolated-Marmoset
35.  6.47 DGCubes
36.  6.51 MattP98
37.  6.59 DesertWolf
38.  6.65 Alpha cuber
39.  6.70 VIBE_ZT
40.  6.89 Trig0n
41.  6.91 HawaiiLife745
42.  7.00 Shadowjockey
43.  7.01 trav1
44.  7.03 redoxxy
45.  7.07 BleachedTurtle
46.  7.13 Turkey vld
47.  7.19 NathanaelCubes
48.  7.30 Torch
49.  7.46 Aleksandar Dukleski
50.  7.49 ichcubegern
51.  7.58 oliviervlcube
52.  7.80 OwenB
53.  7.84 Billybong378
54.  7.86 ANGRYBROOM
55.  7.87 fun at the joy
56.  8.06 whatshisbucket
57.  8.13 2017LAMB06
58.  8.23 Rollercoasterben
58.  8.23 Logan
60.  8.35 Connor Yungbluth
61.  8.59 Fred Lang
62.  8.63 Bubbagrub
63.  8.80 turtwig
64.  8.98 Kuzniok
65.  9.30 m24816
66.  9.54 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  9.58 dschieses
68.  9.62 Keenan Johnson
69.  9.72 Utkarsh Ashar
70.  9.73 UnknownCanvas
71.  9.81 Parke187
72.  9.85 Dylan Swarts
72.  9.85 jancsi02
74.  9.99 John Benwell
75.  10.13 Coneman
75.  10.13 Schmizee
77.  10.16 yovliporat
78.  10.37 Coinman_
79.  10.79 Janav Gupta
80.  11.15 Wriiglly
81.  11.26 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
82.  12.01 abunickabhi
83.  12.64 TristianCuber
84.  13.10 Mike Hughey
85.  14.00 Cooki348
86.  14.06 S.S.STAR
87.  14.66 elimescube
88.  14.84 gabrielw
89.  14.97 Rocketcubing
90.  15.40 Mwaha
91.  16.53 [email protected]
92.  19.19 Jacck
93.  19.49 freshcuber.de


*Kilominx*(10)
1.  19.80 NewoMinx
2.  27.12 OriginalUsername
3.  31.67 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  35.12 whatshisbucket
5.  35.25 Torch
6.  37.62 MCuber
7.  39.21 abunickabhi
8.  41.08 trav1
9.  47.04 tavery343
10.  1:11.45 Mike Hughey


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  3:53.97 cuberkid10
2.  4:04.83 NewoMinx
3.  4:29.08 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  4:29.42 TheDubDubJr
5.  4:37.62 ichcubegern
6.  4:42.42 JakubDrobny
7.  4:47.47 OriginalUsername
8.  4:48.66 Torch
9.  5:21.25 HawaiiLife745
10.  7:01.41 fun at the joy
11.  7:45.67 DesertWolf
12.  8:00.87 Rollercoasterben
13.  15:47.41 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  7.78 BradyCubes08
2.  9.31 milo black
3.  10.55 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  10.60 Trig0n
5.  10.95 DGCubes
6.  16.23 ichcubegern
7.  17.46 Hjerpower
8.  18.22 OriginalUsername
9.  18.37 Sean Hartman
10.  23.63 JoXCuber
11.  23.77 Helmer Ewert
12.  25.06 V.Kochergin
13.  25.69 NathanaelCubes
14.  26.34 Billybong378
15.  26.69 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  27.86 abunickabhi
17.  28.52 a person
18.  28.54 redoxxy
19.  31.35 [email protected]
20.  35.18 Mike Hughey
21.  46.05 S.S.STAR


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  20.94 milo black
2.  22.95 Ontricus
3.  38.95 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  47.54 Billybong378
5.  47.57 Mike Hughey
6.  51.06 Trig0n
7.  54.19 VIBE_ZT
8.  54.94 abunickabhi



*Contest results*(212)
1.  1192 OriginalUsername
2.  1165 ichcubegern
3.  1158 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1099 JoXCuber
5.  1057 Torch
6.  1042 NewoMinx
7.  1012 TheDubDubJr
8.  987 BradyCubes08
9.  963 Shadowjockey
10.  961 HawaiiLife745
11.  927 tJardigradHe
12.  917 JakubDrobny
12.  917 MichaelNielsen
14.  895 turtwig
15.  872 Luke Garrett
16.  866 leomannen
17.  856 lejitcuber
18.  797 mihnea3000
19.  779 DGCubes
20.  776 MrKuba600
21.  754 abunickabhi
22.  750 Connor Yungbluth
23.  739 jancsi02
24.  723 MCuber
25.  714 NathanaelCubes
26.  712 2016LAIL01
27.  709 Helmer Ewert
28.  707 asacuber
29.  686 Ikachan
30.  683 kayano
31.  682 2017LAMB06
32.  679 riz3ndrr
33.  677 hopelessdove
34.  671 Nicos
35.  657 Manatee 10235
36.  655 Keenan Johnson
37.  654 João Vinicius
38.  643 Magdamini
39.  633 whatshisbucket
40.  629 G2013
41.  624 LolTreeMan
42.  621 fun at the joy
43.  607 Toothcraver55
44.  604 vedroboev
45.  603 Kerry_Creech
46.  572 MattP98
47.  551 milo black
48.  543 OwenB
49.  539 Coinman_
50.  537 AidanNoogie
51.  532 Turkey vld
52.  527 ARandomCuber
53.  526 Zach Clark
54.  516 sleipnir
54.  516 redoxxy
56.  515 DesertWolf
57.  506 Rollercoasterben
58.  505 Liam Wadek
59.  494 RandomPerson84
60.  493 BradenTheMagician
60.  493 Allagos
62.  492 Logan
63.  490 m24816
64.  481 thecubingwizard
65.  466 BleachedTurtle
66.  460 Trig0n
66.  460 Kylegadj
68.  443 Marcus Siu
69.  441 Aleksandar Dukleski
70.  411 Nihahhat
71.  409 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  406 Underwatercuber
73.  404 JackPfeifer
74.  403 trav1
75.  400 Legomanz
76.  391 Mike Hughey
77.  386 Hjerpower
78.  385 Dylan Swarts
79.  382 SpiFunTastic
80.  380 Astral Cubing
81.  368 RileyN23
82.  358 Coneman
83.  353 Ontricus
84.  352 [email protected]
85.  346 BandedCubing101
86.  344 swankfukinc
87.  331 DhruvA
88.  326 brad711
89.  324 Cooki348
90.  323 typeman5
90.  323 V.Kochergin
92.  316 tavery343
93.  311 xyzzy
93.  311 GenTheThief
95.  310 TipsterTrickster
96.  306 xpoes
97.  299 Alpha cuber
98.  296 InlandEmpireCuber
98.  296 Parke187
98.  296 ExultantCarn
101.  288 Angry_Mob
102.  285 VIBE_ZT
103.  281 PotatoesAreUs
104.  269 UnknownCanvas
105.  267 MarineCuber
105.  267 Glomnipotent
107.  261 ANGRYBROOM
108.  260 OJ Cubing
109.  259 Infraredlizards
110.  252 Fred Lang
111.  249 greentgoatgal
111.  249 bennettstouder
113.  241 John Benwell
114.  238 Kuzniok
114.  238 Abhi
116.  229 Billybong378
117.  227 oliviervlcube
118.  222 TheCube4226
119.  219 PlatonCuber
119.  219 ican97
121.  211 gabrielw
122.  207 The Blockhead
122.  207 Wriiglly
122.  207 Immolated-Marmoset
125.  202 S.S.STAR
126.  199 h2f
127.  198 hoebi09
128.  195 Wabbly
129.  194 20luky3
129.  194 Deri Nata Wijaya
131.  193 Lvl9001Wizard
132.  192 Schmizee
133.  191 epride17
133.  191 dhafin
135.  187 SpartanSailor
136.  183 M O
137.  182 Mikikajek
138.  181 Jacck
139.  175 Mwaha
140.  173 bilbo07
141.  163 Petri Krzywacki
142.  162 sigalig
143.  147 MatsBergsten
144.  139 Sean Hartman
144.  139 hotufos
146.  133 Caleb Arnette
147.  131 a person
148.  129 [email protected]
149.  125 One Wheel
149.  125 TheCubingAddict980
149.  125 camcuber
152.  123 Bandamo
153.  122 uesyuu
154.  117 [email protected]
155.  115 obelisk477
156.  111 Bubbagrub
157.  109 Ian Pang
157.  109 Aadil- ali
159.  107 MartinN13
159.  107 audiophile121
161.  103 jherzy jhay dela cruz
162.  102 speedcube.insta
163.  99 Pyra42
164.  97 filipemtx
165.  96 freshcuber.de
165.  96 BiscutDNF
167.  92 Zagros
168.  90 Twifty
168.  90 Aman Kamath
170.  89 dschieses
171.  87 kumato
172.  84 ColorfulPockets
172.  84 TristianCuber
174.  80 Ghost Cuber
175.  79 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
176.  78 lego303
177.  77 yovliporat
178.  75 averyja17
178.  75 markdlei
180.  72 elimescube
181.  71 WoowyBaby
182.  70 John123
183.  67 xbrandationx
184.  66 Computteren
185.  62 Kal-Flo
186.  61 Pratyush Manas
187.  59 Nayano
188.  57 TheNoobCuber
189.  49 YoniStrass
190.  46 Last Layer King
191.  45 Keroma12
191.  45 Rocketcubing
193.  39 RyuKagamine
194.  33 2019DWYE01
195.  32 buzzteam4
196.  31 deadcat
197.  28 [email protected]
198.  27 Kit Clement
199.  25 keebruce
200.  24 dnguyen2204
200.  24 matt boeren
200.  24 T1_M0
203.  20 CyanSandwich
204.  19 lesliesampson
204.  19 taran.pahuja27
206.  18 Elo13
207.  17 ImPaulPCG
207.  17 Janav Gupta
209.  15 Prashant Saran
210.  14 PingPongCuber
211.  13 pop23
212.  12 Theo Leinad


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2019)

Try our luck at the tables, and the winner is: lucky 21!

That means our winner this week is *abunickabhi!* Congratulations!!


----------

